# What size pickup to pull 7-ton dump trailer?



## arbor pro

Guys and gals,

I've been pulling my 7x14 bumper hitch dump trailer with my 1990 F350 1-ton pickup. 7.3L Powerstroke, auto tranny, dually with pintle hitch.

I am looking to buy a personal/work truck that I can use to pull the dump trailer with when my F350 is in the shop (as it is this week) or for long hauls where the F350 isn't really suited for as an older truck.

I'm basically wondering if an F150 or Chevy1500HD can handle the weight of the bumper hitch when fully loaded or if I need a 3/4 or 1-ton. If a HD half ton will do the job, I don't want to overkill with more truck than what I need - especially since 3/4 and 1-tons will cost more.

According to the manufacturer, the dump trailer carries about 15% of the load on the hitch. So, empty, the 4100# trailer carries about 600# on the hitch. Loaded, the 14000# trailer and cargo carries about 2100# on the hitch.

Since this will also be a personal use truck, fuel consumption and rideability need to be factored in when considering what suspension, engine and rear-end to look for. The terrain around here is pretty flat. Most of my jobs with the dump trailer will be within a 10-mile trip of my shop. I am also only part-time so might only pull the dump trailer once or twice a week for 8 months of the year.

The local mechanic who works on my F350 suggested a regular 3/4 ton for the suspension and a 5.3L (327cu) engine (for gas consumption) vs the bigger 6.0L which he says is a gas hog. He also suggested 3:73 or 4:10 gears.

Does his recommendation sound reasonable or do any of you have other suggestions. I am leaning towards ford or chevy but am not against a dodge.


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> Guys and gals,
> 
> I've been pulling my 7x14 bumper hitch dump trailer with my 1990 F350 1-ton pickup. 7.3L Powerstroke, auto tranny, dually with pintle hitch.
> 
> I am looking to buy a personal/work truck that I can use to pull the dump trailer with when my F350 is in the shop (as it is this week) or for long hauls where the F350 isn't really suited for as an older truck.
> 
> I'm basically wondering if an F150 or Chevy1500HD can handle the weight of the bumper hitch when fully loaded or if I need a 3/4 or 1-ton. If a HD half ton will do the job, I don't want to overkill with more truck than what I need - especially since 3/4 and 1-tons will cost more.
> 
> According to the manufacturer, the dump trailer carries about 15% of the load on the hitch. So, empty, the 4100# trailer carries about 600# on the hitch. Loaded, the 14000# trailer and cargo carries about 2100# on the hitch.
> 
> Since this will also be a personal use truck, fuel consumption and rideability need to be factored in when considering what suspension, engine and rear-end to look for. The terrain around here is pretty flat. Most of my jobs with the dump trailer will be within a 10-mile trip of my shop. I am also only part-time so might only pull the dump trailer once or twice a week for 8 months of the year.
> 
> The local mechanic who works on my F350 suggested a regular 3/4 ton for the suspension and a 5.3L (327cu) engine (for gas consumption) vs the bigger 6.0L which he says is a gas hog. He also suggested 3:73 or 4:10 gears.
> 
> Does his recommendation sound reasonable or do any of you have other suggestions. I am leaning towards ford or chevy but am not against a dodge.



I don't think you can use a 1/2 ton because of the trailer weight. 3/4 ton should be ok. Good luck finding a 2500 Chevy with the 5.3L. I sell cars as my full time job and don't think I've ever seen one with anything other than the 6.0L, the diesel, or one or two with the 8.1L. (And I don't think I'd want to be pulling that kind of weight with the 5.3 anyways.)

F250s are pretty common with the 5.4L gas.

You can get a Dodge 2500 with a Hemi but that pretty much drinks the gas too.


----------



## bushinspector

What I'm finding out when we pull ours is NOT if you can pull it, But the better question is, can you STOP IT!!!!!!!

Need get trailer brakes installed on our 350.


----------



## 2dogs

No way will a 1/2 ton PU be suited to pull a 14k trailer. The issue is braking, not power. Still you need big power to pull 14k and that means fuel mileage will be pretty low. I have a 14k gooseneck beavertail that I bought to haul my tractor. My friend uses it more than I do, he tows with a Ford F550 diesel with a ranch bed. That is a better setup than my Dodge Cummins 3/4 ton when the trailer is loaded to the max. 

My wife hates it when we see a horse trailer or worse yet a bumper pull stock trailer hooked up to some SUV like an Explorer or a Jeep with a V8. She knows I am going to say something to the owner. Most of the horse traliers here are towed by women who have become trailer experts because they own a horse.


----------



## PB

2dogs said:


> No way will a 1/2 ton PU be suited to pull a 14k trailer. The issue is braking, not power. Still you need big power to pull 14k and that means fuel mileage will be pretty low. I have a 14k gooseneck beavertail that I bought to haul my tractor. My friend uses it more than I do, he tows with a Ford F550 diesel with a ranch bed. That is a better setup than my Dodge Cummins 3/4 ton when the trailer is loaded to the max.
> 
> My wife hates it when we see a horse trailer or worse yet a bumper pull stock trailer hooked up to some SUV like an Explorer or a Jeep with a V8. She knows I am going to say something to the owner. *Most of the horse traliers here are towed by women who have become trailer experts because they own a horse.*



LOL! They immediately become horse trainers and experts too!

Class 3 hitch capacity is 600# tongue weight, and loaded you would really be pushing a 1/2 ton, could be very dangerous and adds excessive wear to your vehicle. 

If I were you, and the budget fits, I would buy two trucks (probably not realistic). One for your personal use that would be better on gas and the road, and another F-350 (trade or sell the one you have) that is newer and more dependable.

If you can only do small jobs and not max out your trailer and put no more than 1000# tongue weight with a class IV hitch, you could get away with a 1/2 ton, but don't expect it to do everything the 350 does. Trailer brake setup is a must.


----------



## 046

dead on! 

consider getting a proportional brake controller like a hydraulic or brake pedal activated like Jordan (currently out of production until this summer) 

one of the best pulling rigs at any price is a pre-1998.5 12valve cummins dodge. 

routinely pull 14k+ lbs with my 3/4 ton 12v cummins with bumper hitch. HD trailer has two 7k lb axles w/brake on both. 

don't have an exhaust brake yet... that's in the plans. 



bushinspector said:


> What I'm finding out when we pull ours is NOT if you can pull it, But the better question is, can you STOP IT!!!!!!!
> 
> Need get trailer brakes installed on our 350.


----------



## habanero

PlantBiologist said:


> LOL! They immediately become horse trainers and experts too...



Don't forget veterinarians as well. My wife's an equine surgeon and a constant headache for her are buckle bunnies (or whatever the hunter-jumper equivalent they have out here would be called) that come in and start by saying "I looked this up on the internet and..." And yes, many of them are driving their SUV with a 2 horse, full dressing room trailer behind.

As to the topic at hand, as many have said, it isn't pulling the load, it's stopping it that is the hard part. Before I got my Duramax, I pulled our 2 horse bumper trailer with my wife's 1/2 ton Chevy. Even that little 305 moved it okay, but stopping in a hurry wouldn't have been an option without good trailer brakes.


----------



## gr8scott72

I didn't mention the brakes because if you're towing that kind of weight, I would think that the brakes would be a no-brainer.

(Gotta be able to stop.)


----------



## PB

habanero said:


> Don't forget veterinarians as well. My wife's an equine surgeon and a constant headache for her are *buckle bunnies* (or whatever the hunter-jumper equivalent they have out here would be called) that come in and start by saying "I looked this up on the internet and..." And yes, many of them are driving their SUV with a 2 horse, full dressing room trailer behind.
> 
> As to the topic at hand, as many have said, it isn't pulling the load, it's stopping it that is the hard part. Before I got my Duramax, I pulled our 2 horse bumper trailer with my wife's 1/2 ton Chevy. Even that little 305 moved it okay, but stopping in a hurry wouldn't have been an option without good trailer brakes.



I always called a belt buckle on a guy a tombstone for a dead di*k. LOL!


Trailer brakes are an absolute must.


----------



## arbor pro

I guess I always figured trailer brakes were a must. My dump trailer has brakes but they won't work unless the pickup pulling it is set up to activate them.

After looking around today, I have three current possibilities that I'd like your vote on (bear in mind that I haven't had my local mechanic check any of them out yet so, other than kicking the tires and taking a drive, that's about it as far as my mechanical know-how)...

1) 1999 Chevy 2500 6.0L, auto, 3-door, tow package, 4x4, 82k miles, looks and runs good, $12,500.

2) 2003 Chevy 2500 6.0L, auto, crew cab, short box, 4x4, tow package, 82k miles, looks and runs good. Local one-owner trade, $18,000.

3) 2003 GMC 3/4 ton, 6.0L, auto, quad (not crew) cab, short box, 105k miles, average condition, HD hitch but no tow package, $10,900.


----------



## gink595

arbor pro said:


> Guys and gals,
> 
> I've been pulling my 7x14 bumper hitch dump trailer with my 1990 F350 1-ton pickup. 7.3L Powerstroke, auto tranny, dually with pintle hitch.
> 
> I am looking to buy a personal/work truck that I can use to pull the dump trailer with when my F350 is in the shop (as it is this week) or for long hauls where the F350 isn't really suited for as an older truck.
> 
> I'm basically wondering if an F150 or Chevy1500HD can handle the weight of the bumper hitch when fully loaded or if I need a 3/4 or 1-ton. If a HD half ton will do the job, I don't want to overkill with more truck than what I need - especially since 3/4 and 1-tons will cost more.
> 
> According to the manufacturer, the dump trailer carries about 15% of the load on the hitch. So, empty, the 4100# trailer carries about 600# on the hitch. Loaded, the 14000# trailer and cargo carries about 2100# on the hitch.
> 
> Since this will also be a personal use truck, fuel consumption and rideability need to be factored in when considering what suspension, engine and rear-end to look for. The terrain around here is pretty flat. Most of my jobs with the dump trailer will be within a 10-mile trip of my shop. I am also only part-time so might only pull the dump trailer once or twice a week for 8 months of the year.
> 
> The local mechanic who works on my F350 suggested a regular 3/4 ton for the suspension and a 5.3L (327cu) engine (for gas consumption) vs the bigger 6.0L which he says is a gas hog. He also suggested 3:73 or 4:10 gears.
> 
> Does his recommendation sound reasonable or do any of you have other suggestions. I am leaning towards ford or chevy but am not against a dodge.



The Powerstroke diesel didn't come out until 1994 1/2, did you swap one in? just curious? You have a decent sized trailer, I would go with a 3/4 and 3:73. I have a 97 1 ton with 3:54 and have pulled 23,000 lbs. The gearing I have I wish I had more but am glad when I'm not hauling, it is a lot more fuel efficient. As for a gasser, no thanks! I'll stick to my old 7.3!


----------



## arbor pro

As for my 1990 F350 with the 7.3 powerstroke, it was in there when I bought the truck in 2003 so I don't know the history.

I was originally considering a diesel in my choices - found a nice 2001 F250 Super Duty with 7.3 Powerstroke, crew cab, 180k miles for $13,000.

However, after reconsidering how I will use this truck: 90% personal ride/10% work truck, I decided the diesel would be overkill - especially with fuel prices for diesel right now. Also, most of my use for the truck will be around town, not over the road so, again, a diesel seems overkill.

My mechanic suggests the 6.0L gas in a chevy or gmc. I guess that's why I'm leaning that direction right now. I'm not much of a mechanic so, I heed his advice accordingly...


----------



## habanero

We have some friends that bought a 6.0L gasser almost the same time we bought our Duramax (both 2003 models). Within about 18 months they had traded it off and got a Duramax. They thought the gasser was under-powered and drank gas something fierce.

We use our truck much like you describe, mostly as a commuter vehicle but also as a work truck when need be. I ran all the numbers when we bought it and considering the increased fuel mileage, durability, and resale value, a diesel seemed like the best choice. I haven't regretted it one day since and will never drive a gasser pickup again.


----------



## gink595

I have to agree with Habanero, I believe the resale of a diesel would be greater, Dura's are nice and powerfull and I never have liked chevy/gmc. Personally i would like the cummins without the dodge part that goes around it. haha. But I really do understand the price of diesel, it's 4.07 right now, I haven't driven mine in a week. As for a 6.0 I have no experience with one but have heard are gas hogs also. So I guess at the end of the day you have to get what you want to afford, it sounds like a 6.0 would get you by fine, but a diesel might put a smile on your face doing it. Good Luck


----------



## chowdozer

Personally, I think 14,000# with a 2100# hitch weight is too much for a 3/4 ton. Get a dual wheel 1 ton.

Fords F250/SW350 spec says 12,500 with the PS & V10 reg cab, 11,100 with the 5.4L less for all of them with ext cabs 

GM says 13,000 with the Duramax, 12,900 with the 6.0L

Dodge says 13,550

The numbers are better for a gooseneck.

I would be especially concerned if you ever got in an accident your friendly state patrol might pull out the jump scales. If that happens you opened up a really big can of worms with fines, lawsuits and insurance denials.


----------



## newby79

I have an 03 Chevy crew cab with the duramax and unloaded I get about 20 mpg. Now if you have a lead foot and take off at stop lights like your in a drag race that number will go down to about 16 or 17. A buddy I used to work with got the same exact truck but with the 6.0 and he said the best he could get was around 15 unloaded. I don't know his driving habits but you may want to take another look at the dmax fuel does cost more but you can get about 5 more mpg out of it. Also I dont believe the 6.0 has the allison transmission which to be honest with you is just about bullet proof. The dmax allison combo will set you back more coin but I think you would like it better in the long run. Quick question have you test drove a dmax yet? If not you need to that will probably help you decide.


----------



## lt1nut

As an ASE Cert. Tech. (mechanic) I can not stress enough what chowdozer posted. DO NOT go over the GCVWR on the truck or you will be in deep doo-doo if you get caught. Doo-doo is too weak, try "staring life over with $0 AND owing more"...


----------



## habanero

newby79 said:


> ...Also I dont believe the 6.0 has the allison transmission which to be honest with you is just about bullet proof. The dmax allison combo will set you back more coin but I think you would like it better in the long run...



I didn't mention the Allison because I wasn't sure if you could get it with the 6.0L or not. I'm pretty sure when I got my truck you couldn't, but I thought they had changed that since so you could get it with the 6.0L. 

I've never been a fan of automatic transmissions for trailer pulling, but after the first pull with the Allison that all changed. Certainly makes life easier pulling a trailer.


----------



## arbor pro

Thanks for all the advice. Bear in mind, this new pickup that I'm looking to buy is not going to be my primary work truck - just a backup for when my one-ton isn't available.

Regarding the gvw issue - I'm not so sure that even a one-ton dually would be legally heavy enough to handle the dump trailer when fully loaded. 

Dump trailer (14,000#) + one-ton pu (6000#) = 20,000# or 10-ton.

If I recall correctly, the gvw on my one-ton dually is only around 14,000#. So, what size truck would you legally need for a gvw of 20,000? I don't think if I've ever seen a contractor in this area pulling a 7-ton dump trailer with anything other than a 3/4 or 1-ton pickup...


----------



## habanero

arbor pro said:


> ...Regarding the gvw issue - I'm not so sure that even a one-ton dually would be legally heavy enough to handle the dump trailer when fully loaded.
> 
> Dump trailer (14,000#) + one-ton pu (6000#) = 20,000# or 10-ton.
> 
> If I recall correctly, the gvw on my one-ton dually is only around 14,000#. So, what size truck would you legally need for a gvw of 20,000? I don't think if I've ever seen a contractor in this area pulling a 7-ton dump trailer with anything other than a 3/4 or 1-ton pickup...



You're getting GVW confused with GCVW. GCVW is truck + trailer, while GVW is just truck. So your GVW would be truck weight + pin weight (or hitch weight for a bumper trailer) and would have to stay under the limits of the truck. GCVW takes into account the carrying capacity of the trailer axles as well. 

As an example, my truck is right around 6800 lbs empty and my GVW is 9200. So that means my trailer pin weight has to be under 2400 lbs to be in legal limits. I don't remember my GCVW off the top of my head, but it is more than 20,000 if I recall correctly. So the total weight of a trailer I could pull would be that 20,000 (or whatever GCVW is) - 6800 = 13,200 lbs. You still have to work all the numbers out to get the percentage pin weight in the correct range and all that, but this gives you a rough idea.


----------



## arbor pro

Again, thanks for everyone's input.

Here's what I ended up buying:

2002 GMC Sierra 2500HD, 4spd auto, 6.0L gas, 104k miles, quad cab, lift kit, dual exhaust, oversized tires, premium auto system.

Interior is dirty and the driver's seat needs replaced or at least reupholstered. Exterior is in great shape. My mechanic gave it a pretty good physical and it came up clean and in good running order.

Paid $9800.

Tomorrow, I'll hitch up the dump trailer and we'll test her out...


----------



## Freakingstang

newby79 said:


> I have an 03 Chevy crew cab with the duramax and unloaded I get about 20 mpg. Now if you have a lead foot and take off at stop lights like your in a drag race that number will go down to about 16 or 17. A buddy I used to work with got the same exact truck but with the 6.0 and he said the best he could get was around 15 unloaded. I don't know his driving habits but you may want to take another look at the dmax fuel does cost more but you can get about 5 more mpg out of it. Also I dont believe the 6.0 has the allison transmission which to be honest with you is just about bullet proof. The dmax allison combo will set you back more coin but I think you would like it better in the long run. Quick question have you test drove a dmax yet? If not you need to that will probably help you decide.



I loved my 05 2500 HD with the 6.0L. best gas motor for pulling I've ever owned (and still practical)

The truck had a utility bed on it and the milelage was right around 12. It didn't matter if you beat the snot out of it, or took it easy. It got the same milelage. And out on the highway, it got better milelage at 80mph then it did between 65-70.

It had 4.10 gears in it.

My next truck will be a Dmax, but that will have to wait as the house comes before the new truck.





On a side note, my 2000 1500 Z71 with the 5.3 gets 18mpg unloaded and runs great. It will tow 8-9K lbs quite well, but I wouldn't go more than that with a 1/2 ton. My truck has 3.73's in it, but I think it would get better milelage and tow better with 4.10's. The 1/2 tons have bigger(taller) tires and less gear than the 3/4 and 1 tons. At cruising speeds on the highway, unless you are doing 80, lags a little and what I've done with other vehicles still think the 5.3 with 4.10's would be a great combo. You might check into the 1500HD and see if it is available with the 5.3. The 6.0 is awesome, but sucks the fuel.


----------



## gr8scott72

Freakingstang said:


> You might check into the 1500HD and see if it is available with the 5.3. The 6.0 is awesome, but sucks the fuel.



I've never seen a 1500HD with anything other than the 6.0

The 6.0L is a great motor except for the gas mileage but what do you expect.

I just bought a 93 F250 SuperCab 2WD long bed the the *7.5L 460ci V8*. It makes the 6.0L look like a gas saver. I've filled up twice. Once was 10.5 mpg and the other was 8.8 mpg.


----------



## Nitro-Fish

arbor pro said:


> Again, thanks for everyone's input.
> 
> Here's what I ended up buying:
> 
> 2002 GMC Sierra 2500HD, 4spd auto, 6.0L gas, 104k miles, quad cab, lift kit, dual exhaust, oversized tires, premium auto system.
> 
> Interior is dirty and the driver's seat needs replaced or at least reupholstered. Exterior is in great shape. My mechanic gave it a pretty good physical and it came up clean and in good running order.
> 
> Paid $9800.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll hitch up the dump trailer and we'll test her out...



Whatever you do, make sure you watch your transmission temperatures on the 6.0L 2500: We burned one up going to Sturgis with 4 motorcycles, a golf cart & some camping gear, pulling a trailer up some 6% grades & not watching the temps! This doesn't come close to the weight you're talking about, I'm guessing we were loaded to about have of what you'll be doing. You'r going to find out the 6.0 runs great empty, lots of zip; put some weight on it & it definately is a different animal. See the quote below for the next vehicle if the 6.0L doesn't work out, can't go wrong plus you get a great runner.




newby79 said:


> I have an 03 Chevy crew cab with the duramax and unloaded I get about 20 mpg. Now if you have a lead foot and take off at stop lights like your in a drag race that number will go down to about 16 or 17. A buddy I used to work with got the same exact truck but with the 6.0 and he said the best he could get was around 15 unloaded. I don't know his driving habits but you may want to take another look at the dmax fuel does cost more but you can get about 5 more mpg out of it. Also I dont believe the 6.0 has the allison transmission which to be honest with you is just about bullet proof.  The dmax allison combo will set you back more coin but I think you would like it better in the long run. Quick question have you test drove a dmax yet? If not you need to that will probably help you decide.



I regularly tow 14K - 16K with my 2003 Duramax/Allison combination I wouldn't trade it for anything (except maybe another newer version when I wear this one out) Check out some of my threads on www.thedieselplace.com its a great place for info on the Dmax/Ally combo, my user name is the same on that site too. I run the EFI Live ECM by Kennedy diesel----AWESOME! I would recommend this combo to anyone thats going to tow.


----------



## gink595

gr8scott72 said:


> I've never seen a 1500HD with anything other than the 6.0
> 
> The 6.0L is a great motor except for the gas mileage but what do you expect.
> 
> I just bought a 93 F250 SuperCab 2WD long bed the the *7.5L 460ci V8*. It makes the 6.0L look like a gas saver. I've filled up twice. Once was 10.5 mpg and the other was 8.8 mpg.



HaHa. I've had several 429/460 in trucks from 78 to 97 and yeah aren't they horrible, I believe a 86 I had was the worst it was around 8 always. Always had great power though.


----------



## gr8scott72

gink595 said:


> HaHa. I've had several 429/460 in trucks from 78 to 97 and yeah aren't they horrible, I believe a 86 I had was the worst it was around 8 always. Always had great power though.



Here's my gas guzzler:
(I only paid $2,800 for it!)


----------



## HolmenTree

I used to pull my dump trailer [ as much as 3000lbs hitch weight loaded up onto pintle receiver hitch] with my old trusty 1992 F150 4x4 300 six ,auto. I put 1 ton leafs on the back plus airbags. Then I added 6" channel iron onto the frame from the middle of the truck to the back bumper . Michelan 10 ply tires finished the upgrade. I used this setup for about 5 years and never had a problem, but then gas got real expensive so I have since replaced the F150 with a 07 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Cummins [Love this new truck] I put airbags on the back of the Dodge too and with Michelin 80 psi cold tires the trailer feels like a light weight.

Yes for 5 years I broke the law and never got caught by the weigh scale guy even though my F150 was upgraded and I have good tandem electric brakes on the trailer. The law determines the trucks capability by the lbs on the sticker inside the door. But like a lot of small operators I didn't want to upgrade to a new expensive truck too quickly and just took a few chances. When I was pulling that heavy trailer with my F150 I'd laugh at the guys with the new 3/4 or 1 tons diesels hauling their weeks supply of groceries or a canoe in the back. But then they were probably laughing at me too or maybe felt sorry for me.


----------



## palogger

hey actually u could get the 7.3 diesel from 1988 - 2003 but it wasn't until 1993 that it had a turbo


----------



## 046

*heads up for craigslist listing for 2006 Hale Hydraulic dump trailer - $5000*

2006 Hale Hydraulic dump trailer - $5000
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-03-31, 1:59PM CDT


6 X 14 Tandem axle dump trailer. 918-640-0113


http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/625345972.html


----------



## 460magnumMOD

Your gunna be happy with the 6.0L gas engine. My buddy owns a towing company and started off with 2, 2500 chevy p/u with the 6.0 gasser, and 2 hydraulic tilt bed trailers. Even though he has purchased a couple flat beds and wreckers since then he still has those 2 p/u's doing transports almost every day. The factory brakes on them are awesome, the power is great, and the ride is nice too. One is a ex-cab short box, and the other a 4-dr. long bed. The long bed handles the weight better, but the shorty can get in anywhere. And I'm not a chevy guy at all. I'm more of a fan of the cummins. And as far as the allisons go, Ha, he's already on tranny #3 in his chevy 5500 flat bed and the truck only has just under 80,000 on it and is 2 1/2 yrs old. Its a light duty allison, its not built for the daily stress of hard heavy towing. For that a standard IS the only way.


----------



## Slvrmple72

HolmenTree said:


> I used to pull my dump trailer [ as much as 3000lbs hitch weight loaded up onto pintle receiver hitch] with my old trusty 1992 F150 4x4 300 six ,auto. I put 1 ton leafs on the back plus airbags. Then I added 6" channel iron onto the frame from the middle of the truck to the back bumper . Michelan 10 ply tires finished the upgrade. I used this setup for about 5 years and never had a problem, but then gas got real expensive so I have since replaced the F150 with a 07 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 Cummins [Love this new truck] I put airbags on the back of the Dodge too and with Michelin 80 psi cold tires the trailer feels like a light weight.
> 
> Yes for 5 years I broke the law and never got caught by the weigh scale guy even though my F150 was upgraded and I have good tandem electric brakes on the trailer. The law determines the trucks capability by the lbs on the sticker inside the door. But like a lot of small operators I didn't want to upgrade to a new expensive truck too quickly and just took a few chances. When I was pulling that heavy trailer with my F150 I'd laugh at the guys with the new 3/4 or 1 tons diesels hauling their weeks supply of groceries or a canoe in the back. But then they were probably laughing at me too or maybe felt sorry for me.



I have thought about upgrading my 01 F-350 with the air bags. What kit did you use? I saw them do it in 8-lugz mag, didn't seem too difficult. Gotta love the diesel but I drive her only when she is working and do my quotes in a little 4-cylinder. You diesel guys should seriously consider biodiesel ( see thread in commercial section )


----------



## dumbhunter

i dont know how you feel on truck makes but i got my heart set on one of these international cxt's


----------



## HolmenTree

Slvrmple72 said:


> I have thought about upgrading my 01 F-350 with the air bags. What kit did you use? I saw them do it in 8-lugz mag, didn't seem too difficult. Gotta love the diesel but I drive her only when she is working and do my quotes in a little 4-cylinder. You diesel guys should seriously consider biodiesel ( see thread in commercial section )



I bought the Firestone Ride Rites ,$300. Never had a problem with them.


----------

